
F-16 pilot was ready to give her life on Sept. 11 - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/f-16-pilot-was-ready-to-give-her-life-on-sept-11/2015/09/06/7c8cddbc-d8ce-11e0-9dca-a4d231dfde50_story.html
======
dTal
>"The real heroes are the passengers on Flight 93 who were willing to
sacrifice themselves," Penney says.

What?!

The aircraft crashed into the ground because terrorists crashed it into the
ground rather than be overcome by the passengers who were breaching the
cockpit. I am sure the passengers would _not_ have crashed into the ground if
they had control of the aircraft, and they died fighting for their lives.

To attribute a sense of noble sacrifice to the passengers is despicably
disrespctful.

~~~
ex3xu
I disagree, I do not feel it is disrespectful considering the heroic story of
the passengers Todd Beamer, Mark Bingham, and others on United Flight 93 who
were able to successfully take steps to actively resist the hijacking. They
were fully aware that those steps may lead to their death, but regardless it
is likely they would have died anyway -- there were no survivors of any of the
other hijacked planes that day.

A reminder of the story of United Flight 93 on that day:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2001/dec/02/september11.te...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2001/dec/02/september11.terrorism1)

------
some_account
Oh. My. God.

This story is written exactly like a script for a movie, designed to make the
American reader feel patriotic to the country and hopefully decide to send
more of their kids to endless wars.

Just wow.

